#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Farming & Gardening In Thailand >  >  > Thailands National Parks >  >  Chanthaburi - Namtok Phlio National Park

## dirtydog

*Namtok Phlio National Park*

*Chanthaburi*

* General Information*

Namtok Phlio National Park comprises an area of 134.5 square kilometer. The park covers areas in many districts of Chanthaburi province which are Mueang, Laemsing, Khlung and Makham districts. The area is rich with forest and filled with the dense of high mountains where are the headwater of strems and rivers. The feature of this fall is its beauty and water that flows all year round. It is well known to people living in nearby provinces. Its location is about 14 kilometers from Chanthaburi. The paved road makes the park very accessible to visitors and enabling the holiday  trip easy and relaxing.




The fall, itself, was one of the 14 forest parks that government at tempted to designate to be national park. Consequentially, it was declared to be as national park on May 2nd 1975, using the name Khao Sa Bap National park. But on September 29th 1982, it was renamed to Namtok Phlio Following its Feature which the water falls down delicately and smoothly. [The word Polio, of Thai, means the delicate movement like the way of ballet dance].

* Geography*

The area contains the range of mountain which rise from 300624 meters high. The range are less steep in the south and plains can be seen around the slopes. The highest summit is on Map WA Krok mountain, which reaches 924 meters, creating many streams like Khlong Phlio, Khlong Narai, Khlong Troknong and Khlong makok. [Khlong means canal]. The park covers an area of about 135 sq.km.




*Climate*

The weather from February to April is quite hot, from May to October is heavy rain about 3,000 mm. of rain per year, and from November to February is nicely cold approximately 26 degrees Celsius all the year round.

*Flora and Fauna*

The park area is covered with dense Tropical rain forest consisting of many important tree species which are Aphanamixis polystachya, Aquilaria crassna, Scaphium scaphigerum, Sandoricum koetjape Irvingia malayana, Cotylelobium Lanceolatum, Alstonia scholais, Dallbergia oliveri for instand.

There are a lot of wild animals in this area because many watersheds providing nutrient sources for animals. The animals that may be seen here are serow, bear, tiger, Common mustjac, porcupine, macaque, langur gibbon, squirrel, mouse deer, pangolin, mongoose, otter, and rare bird like and 90 endemic species of bird such as little heron, brahminy kite, shika, created serpent  eagle, besra, pigeon, imperial pigeon, red turtle  dave, emerald dove, red  headed trogon, mountain imperial pigeon, hombill, barbet, vernal hanging parrot, shrike, woodpecker, drongo, hill myna, bulbul and white  rumped shama. In addition, some other fishes like Tor soro, Julliens mud carp Labiobarbus can be seen in the streams and swamps.

----------


## genghis61

Exploring our new local area, and Tuesday this week our first trip to this National Park, starting at Khlong Narai just 8km from Chanthaburi City, then on to the main park entrance a further 6km south on Sukhimvit/Highway 3 that runs south to Trat/Koh Chang


*Chanthaburi* is located about 291 km from Bangkok. Highway 3 will take you right along the coast past Chon Buri province and Rayong, or you can just cut right across from Chon Buri via Highway 344 to Klaeng, thereby avoiding Pattaya and Rayong altogether. Rejoin Highway 3 at Klaeng, which will take you right into Chanthaburi.

----------


## genghis61

First stop, nearest to Chanthaburi, Khlong Narai waterfall. Road in is sealed for all but the last 300m to the carpark, visitors and information centre plus a small shop. 

 
There had been a lot of overnight rain, walking track is reasonable for this time of year. This was a quick stop-off we didn't spend more than an hour at Khlong Narai on this visit.


Camera 'issues'. This photo not one of mine, but don't expect the waterfall has changed much

----------


## genghis61

Back to the very scenic main road #3 and head south; weather improved as we went on, blue skies; liked the vines overtaking those houses, and the Chinese shrine is about 1km before the park entrance. 
The sign pictured is at the intersection with #3, the actual park entrance a further 2km inland

 
The road to the park entrance, and an abandoned/never completed hotel - huge building this is maybe a quarter of the whole structure, slowly being re-claimed by nature.

*****************
Immediately before the gates are about 40 small shops, Thai food, souvenirs/t-shirts, water etc. Cheaper to buy food and drink here than inside the park.

No alcohol is permitted in the park.

And this was a first - I was asked if I had a Thai drivers licence so they could let me in cheap. Yes I do, and that's 40 baht please. 

Security man at the gate wanted to double-check my licence when he saw I had a cheap ticket, but no problem, turns out he was more interested in us arriving on a motorbike with a Phuket registration plate. 

There is limited undercover/secure motorbike parking at the security gate.

The visitors centre is fairly basic, photos of the park's development and the animals that can be found there; also a collection of rifles confiscated from poachers who continue to be a problem. 

Ther is a chart tracking visitor numbers, between 330,000 and 400,000 people through the gate each year

----------


## genghis61

Immediately inside the entrance is the first of the fish-infested swimming areas. 
Soro brook carp. And plenty of butterflies too.

----------


## genghis61



----------


## genghis61

Past the entrance and up the hill to the right is the accommodation and camping area. There are several 'camphouses' varying in size:
2 room for 6 people3 room for 6 peopleHouse for 15 peopleHouse for 30 people
as well as tent camping sites (tents are available for hire)

Call 66 2579 4528 for info/bookings


 

One of the camphouses, and its view out to Laem Sing and the Gulf of Thailand

----------


## genghis61

*Along Khvon Chedi*

 

Built in 1876 to commemorate the visits of King Rama V.

----------


## genghis61

Pra Nang Ruar Lom Stupa that was built by King Rama 5th in 1881 in commemoration of Sunnata Kumarirat Princess Pra Borm Rajadhevi.

----------


## pescator

Did you try swimming with the carps while feeding them with tua fark yao?, the beans that can be bought everywhere in this place.

It is quite overwhelming, a bit like handing out coins to the kids at the border between Poipet and Aranya Prathet. Which on reflection only a total idiot would do, so obviously I am not talking about personal experience here....

----------


## genghis61

^ Yes we bought the beans; this wasn't a planned day out we just hopped on the bike and thought let's go 'somewhere', turned out a good day a 90km loop from home to the 2 National Park stops, then to Wat Charg Yai (Chanthaburi - Buddha Park at Wat Charg Yai), to the coast for a late lunch at Laem Sing beach, north along the coast road, swim a Chao Lao, stop at a temple on a hill we'd sen but not visited, and back home by 6pm.  

The 3rd pic in post 5 was like a scene from the _Piranha 3d_ movie, the two young guys were swimming and being pelted with a hail of beans by their friends, fish swarming over them. We'll go back for a more organised day and do some walking into the park, must be wildlife somewhere!

Re money for kids; I won't mention last week around Phnom Penh then.

I wonder how many small children have gone missing from this pond?

----------


## pescator

Wow, you sure spent the day well. Not at least considering that you had not even planned the trip.
Had you planned the trip, I feel confident that you would have been able to cover 2 entire provinces  :Smile: 

There is a rough trail leading to the top levels of the waterfall. We saw on our way a couple of snakes, but not much else in terms of wildlife.

As we reached the top level, I noticed that my youngest son - at that time 8 years old - had tears in his eyes.
It turned out that he was absolutely worn out - I guess playing xbox doesnt do much to improve physical endurance. 
He had not complained at any time, as he knew that his elder brother was very intent on reaching the top level.

I had to carry him all the way down, fortunately he didn`t weigh much more than an average Khao San Road backpack.



When we reached the first level of the waterall, I was so beat and drenched in sweat that I headed straight for the pool with all my clothes on.
I guess posting on Teakdoor doesnt do much to improve physical stamina either.

I had to have the missus drive the car on the way back. I was not sure if I had enough strenght to do it myself.
She was quite exhausted herself, she had been stuffing her face with sumtam, plaa duk and sticky rice sitting in the shade for the better part of 2 hours, while we were away.

----------


## navynine

nice pictures,,,,,,,,,damn I hate it when you folks let people know of our secret places now it will be trashed..............

----------


## pescator

Oh, the way I saw it, it is pretty much trashed already by the local population.
So no harm done.

----------

